# Selling mice & Council Tax?



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

I was just told by someone that I shud keep me starting to breed mice to close friends becuz if i get caught apparently
it effects council tax or something. And when I told them it shouldn't matter as it wouldn't be a business just a hobby 
and I wouldn't be earning anything from it as all money would go towards food etc he said it doesnt matter the council
would think different. Does any1 else know anything on this as I think its absurd? ppl sell things everyday and its not a 
business, why would this be counted as one? :blink :book1


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Rubbish I should think.You'll never make any money out of breeding mice.There will be nothing to tax.What about all the people who breed dogs,breed &race pigeons,breed and race greyhounds,breed & show rabbits.All capable of bringing in more revenue than mice and I don't know of anyone at a hobby level who pays tax.I know one person who has a business and pays tax/vat breeding and showing bulldogs but it is literally their livelyhood with big stud fees involved and puppies being exported,hardly compares.


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

I thought so i just wanted to make sure from someone else


----------

